# A Stitch (Back) In Time - Jan 2014



## thebeachedwattle (Jan 8, 2014)

Commonly alluded to as "The Sewing Machine House" or "The Machinist's House", there is little to no information available regarding this property. However, upon wandering around, it's not too difficult to realise how it's moniker came to fruition! Whoever lived here obviously had a penchant for sewing...

On with some photos. Enjoy.











 





















 









 

















​
Thanks for looking and there's a few more up on my Flickr.


----------



## NakedEye (Jan 8, 2014)

Love this place, the lady [or man] certainly must have had a penchent for sewing, nicely shot aswell without HDR thankfully so you get a real feel for the place. Thanks for posting


----------



## krela (Jan 8, 2014)

Lovely, thanks.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 8, 2014)

Theres such a beautiful quality to your photographs. Looks a cracking site too. 
Cheers for sharing!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 8, 2014)

Great light painting there! Cheers for posting them up!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 8, 2014)

That's a cracking set of pic's!
Thanks...


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 8, 2014)

Nice location and pics


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 8, 2014)

Love the look of this place and great to see some different aspects of it, especially when the shots are as clean as this.


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 8, 2014)

Great report 
Shame one of the lamps have gone missing


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 9, 2014)

very pretty


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 9, 2014)

The free standing range is a beauty,great photos.


----------



## thebeachedwattle (Jan 9, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> Shame one of the lamps have gone missing



Indeed, amongst other things. It's disappointing when the selfish spoil it for the rest of us. 

Thanks to everyone for the positive comments.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 9, 2014)

brilliant report and ace photography


----------



## fannyadams (Jan 9, 2014)

Top drawer this. Really like the shot of the bed, case and pink curtains...very poignant that.


----------



## smiler (Jan 9, 2014)

Loved It, Thanks


----------



## GPSJim (Jan 9, 2014)

Love the light switch, thanks!


----------



## AgentTintin (Jan 9, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Gritstone (Jan 10, 2014)

So much beautiful old stuff there!


----------



## skankypants (Jan 10, 2014)

Superb!....


----------



## MCrosbie (Jan 10, 2014)

Grate report! nice set


----------



## Deranged09 (Jan 11, 2014)

same name as the bad guys shop in torchwood lol


----------

